
Ask HN: Anyone move from GraphQL back to rest? - sergiotapia
Interested in hearing stories of organizations who went from graphql back to REST.
======
quickthrower2
I’m not even at “rest” let alone “graphql” ... more like create a motley bunch
of endpoints via http!

~~~
dirtnugget
I feel ya

------
fiftyacorn
I see the drive to GraphQL from REST for some SAAS and think its a mistake.

I find REST is much easier to use - I read the docs and look at one or two
examples then I can get started

GraphQL is a different story - Im hunting round the documentation to figure
out the syntax and rules.

I much prefer REST

------
mattbillenstein
I can see no reason to go back unless you did it badly - maybe you'd support
both if you exposed apis to end users - REST is easier to grok initially.

------
techthumb
[https://www.graphiti.dev/guides/why](https://www.graphiti.dev/guides/why)

~~~
sergiotapia
How is this relevant?

~~~
digitaltrees
It’s literally a library that’s main value proposition is that GraphQL loses a
lot of benefit of web http infrastructure that rest provides and that with a
few conventions you get many of the most widely cited values of GraphQL.

------
andrewmcwatters
I haven’t left GraphQL myself, but after seeing what’s necessary to expose
GraphQL for consumption, it’s very clearly an attractive waste of time.

After having worked on a codebase with it, I would prefer RESTful endpoints
backed by RDBMS or document stores instead.

~~~
charlie0077
I feel the same pain and end up built a library to try to solve it.
[https://github.com/charlie0077/graphql-server-
crud](https://github.com/charlie0077/graphql-server-crud)

------
weiming
We're using gRPC.

